# Please explain the 1st to 4th indicator on a manual 06



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I lost my manual for my 06 GTO and i occasionaly get the flashing 1st to 4th indicator but its to late to actually do it when i see it. Can someone please explain what this means????


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GuatoLT1 said:


> I lost my manual for my 06 GTO and i occasionaly get the flashing 1st to 4th indicator but its to late to actually do it when i see it. Can someone please explain what this means????


Don't worry about it.It's supposed to be a gas saving thing to go from 1rst to 4th that GM did to avoid the gas guzzler tax on the GTO.

You can install a skip shift eliminator so that it won't try to keep you out of 2nd or it can be done away with with a tune,you will still see it illuminate though.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GuatoLT1 said:


> I lost my manual for my 06 GTO....


http://www.gmpartshouse.com/downloads/manuals/gto/2006gto.pdf

The "One-to-Four Shift Light" is mentioned on pages 2-23, 3-26, and 3-43. Page 2-23 gives the most complete explaination.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SLP makes a skip shift elliminator. Or you can go all out and get a tune.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought mine had the skip shift eliminated, but recently I've noticed it, and its annoying. Sometimes I just want to granny it through town. I've noticed if the skip shift is active, and you coast in neutral for a second or two out of first, you can shift into second gear.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can either install the skip shift eliminator orrrr Shift to second at 20mph. 
I generally shift 1-3-5-6, when I do shift to 2nd its around the 20mph mark. I have no problems with that feature.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GuatoLT1 said:


> I lost my manual for my 06 GTO and i occasionaly get the flashing 1st to 4th indicator but its to late to actually do it when i see it. Can someone please explain what this means????


*From the service manual:*


*Skip Shift Description and Operation*
The skip shift solenoid is a performance feature which forces the driver to shift from first gear to fourth gear during light acceleration and low engine load conditions. This feature is used to ensure good fuel economy and compliance with federal economy standards. The skip shift system consist of the following components:

The powertrain control module (PCM) 
The skip shift solenoid 
The skip shift lamp 
With the ignition ON, battery voltage is supplied directly to the skip shift solenoid. The PCM controls the solenoid by grounding the control circuit. When the skip shift system is active the PCM also grounds the control circuit of the skip shift lamp. The lamp illuminates to inform the driver that the 1-4 skip shift is engaged. The PCM determines when the skip shift system is active when the following parameters are met: 

The vehicle speed is between 24-31 km/h (15-19 mph). 
The engine coolant temperature (ECT) is greater than 77°C (171°F). 
The barometric pressure (BARO) is greater than 76 kPa. 
The accelerator pedal position (APP) is less than 26 percent. 
When the conditions are met the PCM grounds the skip shift solenoid control circuit. This energizes the skip shift solenoid and mechanically blocks the gear shift lever from going into the second or third gear positions. When the driver pulls back on the shift lever with the system enabled, the transmission will go into fourth gear.

When the conditions for skip shift engagement are no longer met the PCM disables the skip shift solenoid, allowing the driver to use second and third gears.

Once the skip shift solenoid is enabled the system will not be re-enabled until the vehicle speed returns to 0 km/h (0 mph) and the conditions for enabling skip shift solenoid are met.


I rarely saw the light come on when it was enabled maybe twice. I shift like JUDGE and reved my engine to 3k between lower speeds.


----------

